# parlor/travel guitar



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Found this cool little guitar tonight.I have a silvertone guitar something like this.
http://www.waldenguitars.com/news/2008_Aug_AG_T550_Video.html
Looks like a good parlor alternative.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Found this cool little guitar tonight.I have a silvertone guitar something like this.
> http://www.waldenguitars.com/news/2008_Aug_AG_T550_Video.html
> Looks like a good parlor alternative.


Thanks for this information... Just what us people with a GAS problem needed to hear :smile: I like the review and the sound of the guitar. I would probably replace the nut for a little wider string spacing consistent with the nut width of 1 3/4. I happen to like the wider string spacing for finger style. Guitars and commercial flying has always been a problem, especially now with all the security screening and baggage handling issues. My guess is that it will give the baby taylor a run for its money. Great sounding little guitar. Thanks.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

No problem,i dont know why but i'm obsessed with travel guitars:smile:


----------



## jonesboy (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually bought a Martin Backpacker around a year ago and find it to be a great travel / office guitar. Not bad sounding, but it has a Martin neck / fretboard feel, which doesn't work for me for any kind of significant stretch of playing. Not a bad sounding little guitar, though, and fits in the overhead bins of an airliner.

-Matt


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I used to have one,sold it and bought some glasses.For around the office it would be great,but i could barely hear mine over the bus engine,which is what i bought it for(used to travel allot).Welcome to the forum jonesboy,stick around and show us your guitars


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

xuthal said:


> No problem,i dont know why but i'm obsessed with travel guitars:smile:


I used to travel a lot (and used to practice a lot too, but them days are long gone) so I have one of these:










Best travel guitar I've ever seen. Not so great around a campfire mind you, but that's not what it's for. Although I did hook it up to a stereo at my friend's house and we had a little jam.
Fantastic.
Soloette. made by a guy in Oregon


----------

